# Processionary caterpillers



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Be aware that it is processionary caterpillar time of the year.

https://www.connexionfrance.com/French-news/Processionary-caterpillars-are-on-the-move

Take care if you are taking your dog to France.

Davy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lots around in southern Portugal. Be aware that they are not always processional but can break up into individuals . Just be observant when crossing fields etc.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Have been seen in Southern England too.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Watch out for foggy looking nests in conifers and avoid the ground underneath.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

patp said:


> Have been seen in Southern England too.


You sure it's not the oak processionary in southern U.K. ???
Not heard of the Pine pro in the U.K.
All nasty tho....
We have a pine wood behind our land here and there are thousands of nests. Haven't walked the dogs there since mid Dec.
We spray the pines on our plot and so far it's all ok, but all around us there are trees with nests.....just gotta be vigilant...hard if you want to let the dogs run free....but ..gotta be done 
Garcia


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oops thought they were the same thing, but named differently here, Garcia.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

patp said:


> Oops thought they were the same thing, but named differently here, Garcia.


I think they are similar but different....I believe there is a call out for people to report Pine Proc sitings in the Uk as they are not there yet....but no doubt they will be...
So far so good here......nothing on our plot!
Garcia


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Got a few here last week after a windy night. No nests right here but the blew in during a windy night. Easily cleaned up but we have two dogs so I'm glad I spotted them first. I burn the buggers. Near Vinaros.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Got a few here last week after a windy night. No nests right here but the blew in during a windy night. Easily cleaned up but we have two dogs so I'm glad I spotted them first. I burn the buggers. Near Vinaros.


How did you clean them up?
Sweeping can disperse the hairs and you cannot just crush them
I Know people here that use ladies' hair spray to "fix" the hairs and then burn them.....but I don't believe they are that they are so easy to dispose of....without protective kit......
Garcia


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Burned the procession with a liberal squirt or two of alcohol, swept the debris.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Evidently it's the local practice to turn the lead caterpillar so the column goes in ever decreasing circles and disappears up its own rear marker. No debris, no hair, no regrets. Just a faint whiff of KY!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

While we are on it does any one know the immediate best solution should you get some skin irritation. 

Like vinegar for a wasp sting and bicarb for a bee sting...........or is it the other way around


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Signs up here onsite at Oropesa del Mar Spain

DJM


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> While we are on it does any one know the immediate best solution should you get some skin irritation.
> 
> Like vinegar for a wasp sting and bicarb for a bee sting...........or is it the other way around


Not sure but they can be quite nasty. There have been reports of a child dying because she made a necklace out of a procession of them. Her neck swelled so much it blocked her breathing. A lady told me she brushed some, inadvertently, from a mat that had been hanging outside and her arm came up like a balloon. Probably worth seeking medical advice if you come in contact.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Our daughter had a bad reaction to a furry Caterpillar here in England many years ago.
Doctor prescribed anti-histamine.

Cazzie


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Def need medical advice if you get a bad dose. I've been told that mild irritations can be dealt with with vinegar.
My vet said wash wash and wash again any affected parts if the dog gets caught. Then take a cortisone tablet, then get the dog to the vet.
Garcia


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> While we are on it does any one know the immediate best solution should you get some skin irritation.
> 
> Like vinegar for a wasp sting and bicarb for a bee sting...........or is it the other way around


Sorry, it does not appear in the Paramedics Handbook.....

the best that I can find for dogs that perhaps have tried to bite such a caterpillar is contained within this link;

Processionary Caterpillars First Aid for Dogs

I would stress that is for dogs, it does underline the advantage of using warm water (or saline), but says cold fresh is better than nothing...... a trip to the vet as an emergency is clearly of great importance.

If it was a child my treatment would be to a) summon emergency help (999/112) and b) wash the area if possible while trying to ensure that the airway is protected.......

With small children swelling of the airway may well render the child unable to breathe, perhaps "hunting" for air and probably unable to complete a sentence. Treat ANY such observation as VERY serious.

I hope that makes sense.....

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Garcia said:


> Def need medical advice if you get a bad dose. I've been told that mild irritations can be dealt with with vinegar.
> My vet said wash wash and wash again any affected parts if the dog gets caught. Then take a cortisone tablet, then get the dog to the vet.
> Garcia


Me being a bit thick.
Give the dog a cortisone tablet or take one yourself?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

steroid (cortisone) tablets are part of the treatment but do not medicate your self and do not give dogs medication designed for humans - the dosage is wrong and some human medication is toxic to dogs. Seek professional advice for yourself from NHS sources and for animal from emergency vets.

Dave


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

As we had a mild autumn here, I first saw nests forming in early Dec.
Very early. After one dog walk, my young pup's top lip swelled up and blistered. I immediately thought he'd come into contact with a nest, so off to the vet I went. She gave him a cortisone jab and a prescription for cortisone pills. She said it probably wasn't caterpillar, but he had obviously been stung by something.
Anyway she said after treating that problem, keep any remaining pills handy and if in Feb or March when the caterpillars descend the trees, and we had any probs with them ......wash the affected parts a lot, give the DOG one of the pills and bring him to the surgery. Apparently quick treatment of the animal is crucial to minimising any probs....
So far so good, but although our garden trees are clear, there are hundreds of nests in surrounding trees and woods. I check around the garden every day and carry some of the pills when we are out for a walk!
Garcia


----------

